# iPod en voiture...



## Dies irae (7 Juillet 2005)

bien le bonjour a toutes et a tous.. toxicomac du monde.

j aimerai avoir qlqs precisions sur l iPod.
je voulais me faire une petite installation sympa dans ma vw cox, un iPod mini en lieu et place d autoradio.
he oui, j en ai marre qu on visite ma voiture, que je laisse ouverte car pas de bris de glace dans l assurance et que les vitres sont rares et cher, pr me piquer mon autoradio... dont je garde la facade tjs sur moi..   

donc voila, j ai mon ptit ampli MacAudio, mes belles enceintes Bose, et bien entendu mon iPod mini vert..
mon idee c est de remplacer cet autoradio tant convoite, par mon iPod que je peux reprendre avec moi sans aucun probleme.
question:
est ce que mon ampli va reconnaitre mon iPod branche en entree ?
est ce que mon iPod peut subir qlqs dommages que ce soit a cause de l ampli?
est ce que l iPod est assez puissant pr que le son soit amplifier par l ampli?
qlq un a deja essaye d installer un systeme pareil?
existe t il une telecommande pr changer de morceau autrement qu avec cette petit molette peu pratique en voiture?

ne me parler pas d iTrip, car il faut un autoradio, meme basic.. 

j attends avec impatience vos idees, conseils et peut etre solutions pr que mon projet aboutisse.. 

merci a tous...


----------



## islacoulxii (7 Juillet 2005)

Dies irae a dit:
			
		

> bien le bonjour a toutes et a tous.. toxicomac du monde.
> 
> j aimerai avoir qlqs precisions sur l iPod.
> je voulais me faire une petite installation sympa dans ma vw cox, un iPod mini en lieu et place d autoradio.
> ...



Tu peux aller dns un centre de voiture et faire installer une cordon Jack (type prise d'écouteur) sur ta voiture... Ton iPod ne risque rien: il ne fait que sortir son signal...

C ce qu'ils m'ont conseiller chez Cami Bruxelles


----------

